# Need help ASAP!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, this is more so directed towards Lisa (Performance Kennels) or someone with similar experience here.

I know it's my fault for not watching Trinity more closely, but she got ahold of a pushpin and dropped it on the floor. The dog got it, and swallowed it before I could get it out of his mouth! Anything I can do to make him throw it up, or pass it quicker without a trip to the vet as I have to be to work in about an hour? Any and all help will be appreciated!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

omg! I know I've read on here that hydrogen peroxide will make dogs throw up, but I would have no idea with a push pin, I wouldn't want it to hurt him on the way up 

I'm so glad Loki doesn't actually swallow things much, I hope your pup is okay!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGGGHHH that sucks!! do not make her throw up it could cause damage coming back up. Pins are extremely dangerous and can cause all kinds of problems and unfortunately I think the vet is the only thing to do. You need to take x-rays to see where it is. If it is in the stomach they might be able to do an endoscopy and get it or maybe surgery. The problem with pins is they can easily puncture the intestine and go any where in the body and cause havoc. Call you vet, the only thing I can think of is feeding the dog a lot of bread to surround the pin and cushion it but call you vet ASAP and see if they think that is a good idea or to just leave it be. Let us know what they say!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Throwing it up can cause it to lodge in the throat and and kill her, I do not recommend that. You can take her to the vet and drop her off, they can do x-rays and then call you for the next step.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Lisa. Calling vet now.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

owww hope she is ok , they always have great timing for things like this , always when you gotta be somewhere.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are we talking about a push pin with a plastic end or a straight pin? If it is a push pin like with a plastic end, the little short ones you use on cork boards then you can give her some bread wait about 10 min then give her peroxide to throw it up. If it is a straight pin take her in ASAP. There is a chance it will get stuck on the way up if it is a push pin but it might be worth the chance. Is this the chihuahua? i would be worried about the small size of the throat of the dog and throwing it up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa have you ever tried the cotton ball method?

Dog ate bone or sharp object. Cottonball remedy works!

Still a good idea to seek vet attention.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr. Burns says I should feed him a couple pieces of bread and just keep an eye on him. If he starts showing signs of complications, then bring him in. Thanks Lisa. I appreciate the help.

ETA: Yes, a push pin with the plastic end. No, not Sparky the chihuahua. A Rotti pup I'm "babysitting" for a couple days. He's 9 wks old and eats everything in sight, lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah not too sure about the cotton balls but the bread does the same thing and I would rather use that than cotton balls.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO I would make him throw up after eating bread but that is up to you. Did you ask him about making him throw up?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dr. Burns says not to make him throw it up b/c it could puncture him on the way up. Said to just feed him a couple pieces of bread and keep a close eye on him. So, that's what I'll do.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I figure the cotton can't be any worse than the toy fillings that my dog's will try and eat when chewing up their today LMAO!! Bogart eat's sheets blankets anything he can tear up he will. Hopefully the bread will coat the object to prevent any internal damage on it's way out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He don't want the bread!! Any other time, he'd eat it, but he won't touch it now.. he chewed up a piece, and spit it out, looked up at me like "What? There's no meat!" I tried putting a bit of kibble in his dish with it, but he picked out the kibble and left the bread. Ugh!! Darn dogs, lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you have any beef or chicken broth? You can dip it in that he should eat it then.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you put a bit of peanut butter on the bread? my dogs love that or cheese spread { not a lot but enough to get him to eat it}


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

No. Go figure, the one time I need it, I don't have it lol. What about some liquid smoke? Or garlic powder and warm water?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol Angel. Got plenty of peanut butter. That's one thing that's not in short supply around here lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know if the dog would like the taste of liquid smoke or garlic powder LOL. If you don't have Chicken or Beef broth I would try olive oil or fish oil my dogs love it they might eat it with that.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I do have some olive oil! I've never had issues with my dogs eating their food with a light sprinkle of garlic powder and some warm water, but I'll try the olive oil.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok hopefully that will work. I have never used garlic powder with my dog's food so I don't know lol. But I know that they like olive oil, OHHHHH Yogurt too!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you have broth that might be best. Yeah throwing up would be a risk if i was my pup I might try it but someone else better safe than sorry!

Tara, stuffing in dog toys can cause blockages and they can also twist up and knot the intestines and why it can be dangerous. Put a needle in a cotton ball and tell me if that keeps from poking you  bread is best because it balls up around it. JMO


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha.. you're gonna laugh at me. But, I don't have yogurt either. Tried the olive oil, but he turned his nose up at it. Maybe b/c he already ate a 1/2 c of kibble right before he ate the friggin push pin. I'll just leave it sit there, and hopefully he'll be hungry again before I go to work and actually eat it. IDK though.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Stomach acid can do crazy things.. but thats just an automatic trip to the Vet.. They'll know whether to give her the paste that looks like thick milk to fill and coat and pass the foreign object or whether its time to operate.. digestion is only 2-4hours. hurry!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Stan. I appreciate your input. Going to just watch him for now. He's doing what he does best, and that's sleeping, lol. He'll be done with his nap soon and want to eat again, so he'll have to eat the bread at some point.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> If you have broth that might be best. Yeah throwing up would be a risk if i was my pup I might try it but someone else better safe than sorry!
> 
> Tara, stuffing in dog toys can cause blockages and they can also twist up and knot the intestines and why it can be dangerous. Put a needle in a cotton ball and tell me if that keeps from poking you  bread is best because it balls up around it. JMO


LOL I know I am playing that's why I don't keep toys in the dogs crates because when bogart get's to doing his thing I have to stop him in the process to keep him from eating his toys LMAO!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

> Animals that are systemically ill benefit from IV fluid therapy (eg, lactated Ringer's or normal saline). Restoring vascular volume is vital to improve tissue perfusion. There is no difference in survival for animals undergoing small- versus large-intestinal surgery. The overall mortality rate for intestinal surgery is reported to be 12%. Large-intestinal surgery tends to be associated with longer surgery and recovery times. Animals requiring both resection and anastomosis and enterotomy are less likely to survive. Those with concurrent peritonitis reportedly have a mortality rate of up to 31%. Animals requiring more than one procedure tend to have higher mortality rates. Surgery and multiple enterotomies are necessary in most cats for the removal of linear foreign objects, yet many recover well. Peritonitis and death associated with linear foreign objects is much more common in dogs than in cats.


Merck Veterinary Manual

Merck Veterinary Manual

Swallowed Foreign Object Treatment

If your dog has swallowed a foreign object he or she may pass the object through the stomach and intestines without difficulty, or the object can become stuck in the stomach or intestines causing major problems. Foreign objects may also pose a hazard to the soft tissues of the throat or stomach, or they may become lodged in the throat.

Symptoms
Foaming of the mouth or increased salivation
Pawing at the mouth
Sudden vomiting with possible blood
Sudden diarrhea with possible blood
Vomiting and diarrhea
Sudden Fever
Refusal to eat or drink water
The inability to hold anything down including water
A distended and painful abdomen or belly

What You Should Do

If you suspect your dog has swallowed a foreign object, or if you witnessed the event, gently check your dog's mouth and throat to see if the object has lodged itself there and if it can be removed. If the object cannot be removed make sure your dog is breathing okay, try to keep your dog as still as possible, and immediately call your veterinarian or an emergency animal clinic for further instructions. If your pet is not breathing, immediately perform the canine Heimlich maneuver.

*Never* try to induce vomiting or force feed your dog water, oil, or anything else in an attempt to force the object out of your dog without the advice of a veterinarian. If used improperly, all of these actions can cause severe, permanent, and sometimes life threatening damage to the dog's throat, stomach, and intestine tissues.

*What Your Veterinarian Will Do*

If vomiting is recommended, your veterinarian will tell you how to induce vomiting in your dog at home, or you can quickly take your dog to the veterinarian so vomiting can be induced at the clinic.

If vomiting is not recommended, your veterinarian will probably take an x-ray or ultrasound of the dog's stomach to try to determine where the object is. In most cases, the dog is watched closely and multiple x-rays are taken to determine how well the object is passing through the dog's intestines. If the dog is fortunate, the object will pass through without further incident.

If the object is not passing through and needs to be removed, the veterinarian will perform surgery as quickly as possible. Usually it is best to remove the object directly from the dog's stomach as intestinal surgery can pose more complications. However, your veterinarian will advise you on the best course of action and on all the treatment options available for your dog.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for that info Stan. Very much appreciated.

*UPDATE* Just wanted to let everybody know that Roller is doing good. Aside from a small bout of supposed (I wasn't home to see it for myself, so I'm not positive) pain induced aggression, he's playing, eating and drinking just fine. He ate 2 pieces of Texas Toast size bread, and has also eaten another 1/2 c of kibble. He's now sleeping after a good 15 mins of loving from me when I got home from work. He even rolled over for a belly rub and darn near fell asleep while I was rubbing his belly. No signs of pain, discomfort or issues like diarrhea or vomiting. Thank you everyone for your assistance today. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hes going to have some pretty funky looking poop! Best of luck


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Let us know if everything comes "out" ok


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been watching closely, and examining his "deposits" and so far, nothing. But, he's being his normal self. Trying to eat his food dish, my furniture, the linoleum, anything in sight lol. He's going to be a troublesome puppy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope he is OK!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He's still being his normal self, loveable, playful, and destructive (typical puppy, i know). I still haven't noticed that he passed it, but I've been working, so I'm not here when he goes. My babysitter has been instructed to keep an eye out, but hasn't mentioned anything yet.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oooo how awful!!! so far so good it sounds! good luck!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Update* Still not sure if Roller has passed the pushpin, but he's still behaving normally. Playful, chewing things up (only toys are left for him to chew on), and rolling belly up for belly rubs and good loving. We're now working on food aggression, as he growled at Trinity when she walked near him while he was eating Friday evening. But, being as I haven't seen him pass the pushpin yet, I'm still watching him closely.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

poor doggie... i know all about pups eating stuff.. Diesel ate everything as a young pup.. still does too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow I missed this entire thread.. Hope he passes it ok.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It's okay Holly. Nothing exciting has happened. He's been behaving normally, and I've yet to see him pass it yet. 

Side note: His owner has decided she doesn't want him/can't have him due to her busy schedule and has no clue about training dogs, so Roller officially became a member of my family this week. I'll be taking him in for a checkup with the vet when Sparky goes back next week for routine checkup, so we'll see about x-rays to see if the pushpin is still in his belly somewhere. 

According to his adoption paperwork from the shelter, he's going to be 11 wks old this coming Monday. He feels like he weighs about 12 lbs now, and has had a growth spurt since his stay here. When I first brought him in, agreeing to watch him for a week while his owner went out of town, he was barely taller than Sparky, and now is twice Sparky's size! He loves it here, and seems much happier here anyway. So, I'll get around to posting pix here a little later.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY congrats on the new pin cushion! lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> YAY congrats on the new pin cushion! lol


:rofl::clap: Good one Lisa! Thanks for the congrats. I'm gonna get pix posted asap, lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl:.. congrats!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I know he's not a bulldog, but he's a dog no less, so my life is somewhat complete now.


----------

